# Green Diarrhea in puppy



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

As the title says my puppy has green diarrhea. I have read green poop/diarrhea can be dangerous. I am currently trying to transition him from royal canine to orijen so I am thinking that is whats doing it and maybe I am putting to much orijen in. I have only had him for couple days and the breeder said he is healthy. Should I call my vet?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Green poop gets a vet visit, TODAY.

It can happen from eating grass. It can also happen from life-threatening infection and poisoning. Since you can't tell the difference just from looking at it, and your puppy is very young (and thus very fragile), it's important for you to have the vet check it out. 

You shouldn't wait to see if it resolves. Very young pups crash hard and fast (and dehydrate very quickly), so I wouldn't delay on getting care for diarrhea.


By the way, I think this chart is very helpful in understanding poop color, and whether abnormal poop requires a vet visit:
https://www.caninejournal.com/dog-poop-color/


https://www.caninejournal.com/wp-content/uploads/dog-poop-color-infographic-jpg.jpg


----------



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

Magwart said:


> Green poop gets a vet visit, TODAY.
> 
> It can happen from eating grass. It can also happen from life-threatening infection and poisoning. Since you can't tell the difference just from looking at it, and your puppy is very young (and thus very fragile), it's important for you to have the vet check it out.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I just called my vet and he has an appointment in about an hour. Hoping its just the food change!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Have you observed your puppy eating it’s own poop?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You should have him in for a check up when you first bring him home, even if there are no problems. I wouldn't rush to change his food either. He just got weaned on to one and there's enough changes in his life, I always wait a couple or 3 weeks. Let them settle in.


----------



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

Fodder said:


> Have you observed your puppy eating it’s own poop?


He has not eaten his own poop



Steve Strom said:


> You should have him in for a check up when you first bring him home, even if there are no problems. I wouldn't rush to change his food either. He just got weaned on to one and there's enough changes in his life, I always wait a couple or 3 weeks. Let them settle in.


Thats everything my vet said. He gave him some meds to clean up the diarrhea and told me to not change his food for a while. I also gave a stool sample so they are checking that.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Good job taking care of him! Thanks very much for coming back to update -- often people post about a sick dog and then disappear, so we never know if the dog is okay or not. I'm glad your pup's diarrhea will be easy to resolve!!!


----------



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

Magwart said:


> Good job taking care of him! Thanks very much for coming back to update -- often people post about a sick dog and then disappear, so we never know if the dog is okay or not. I'm glad your pup's diarrhea will be easy to resolve!!!


He is feeling worse today I am afraid and I dont know what to do. He has to go out every hour to poop and its always water. He didnt want to eat this morning, and same thing, he has to go out every hour to poop diarrhea. I am just really concerned. He is very lethargic and doesn't want to play. He just sleeps and poops. Giving him the pill is really challenging as well. I tried putting it in his food this morning and he wouldnt eat. I tried forcing it but he put a fight with that. I also have given him a spoonful of pumpkin (he took a few licks) to see if that would help make his stool go back to normal. 

Also I was looking at the food my vet told me to go back to. The one the breeder gave us. Its royal canin starter mousse. It says its for puppies with a target adult weight of 11 pounds. I dont think that can be good for him. The breeder also said to get the Royal Canin puppy large breed kibble which i did yesterday. He said he eats that. I fed it to him last night, he gobbled it up and I dont know if its what made his diarrhea worse. Also is 10 pounds normal for an 7 week puppy. I read online that a 8 week old should weigh close to 20 pounds?

Thanks


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Did the vet run a parvo test yesterday? If not -- call the vet right away, as they may need you to come back. A downturn with watery poop plus lethargy is something the vet needs to know about -- I would insist on a parvo test immediately if one wasn't done yesterday.


----------



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

Magwart said:


> Did the vet run a parvo test yesterday? If not -- call the vet right away, as they may need you to come back. A downturn with watery poop plus lethargy is something the vet needs to know about -- I would insist on a parvo test immediately if one wasn't done yesterday.


I dont know if he tested for parvo. He has a stool sample and they are checking that. I just called and the receptionist said the doctor will give me a call back. He does have his first set of shots but when I went to the vet yesterday and he noticed that the date the shots were given he was only about 5 1/2 weeks old. He said that was too young and the vaccines probably didnt take very well. Ugh, omg I hope this little guy will be okay!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Paws crossed for you. There's an instant parvo test that can be done in the clinic. They can also give him some fluids in the clinic which will help with the dehydration from the watery poop. I'm praying it's not parvo!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

way too young to be sold! Puppies - in many states by law - should not be sold and leave litter prior to 8 weeks old....they need the time with littermates for both mental and physical development (and immune system too)

Boil rice, add a little boiled ground meat - beef or chicken - like no more than a small meatball to a cup of rice...feed that as a meal 2 or 3 times a day until poop firms up....

of course, parvo testing is a must - that is a whole 'nother ballgame if positive....

poor pup - hope it is not bad and you get a good managemnet plan for him


Lee


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

No add'l thoughts to add, just sending good thoughts to both of you. 

Hugs...


----------



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

My vet just called me back. They tested his poop and got the results. The results did come back positive for a parasite. I think its coccidia. I will confirm when i go pick up the meds I need to treat it. 

I asked him about Parvo and he said since he saw him yesterday if there was any indication he thought he had it he would of tested right away and since the toxicology report came back positive the parasite is most likely causing the issue. The good news is is that Caius (my puppy) is up and playing again. He was mouthing on my sweater and pulling while I was on the phone with the vet and he said since he is playing now and drinking water he doesnt have a concern for Parvo.

I am wondering If I should email my breeder and tell him about this. I feel like this is all my fault tho. I guess I didnt get a good breeder but I love my puppy and would do and pay anything to make him better.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Do your best to clean up any stools he leaves in the yard.


----------



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Do your best to clean up any stools he leaves in the yard.


I try but its diarrhea, its hard to pick up. It is winter here though so hopefully the snow and rain will wash it away. He does really like to lick the snow tho and eat the leaves. He gets into everything outside. I dont want him to catch this again. Any tips???


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

You can try to clean/sterilize it when he is put up. Use a pooper scooper and a flat board about 3"x1/2"and dump it into a plastic grocery bag. If you don't have a pooper scooper, be creative and use something like an old dust pan. Then you can put some bleach diluted with water and pour it on what is left. It might kill your grass, but that is better than keeping the organisms around for your pup to get back into. Then keep him out of the areas where he has pooped. The bleach will soak into the ground and not cause a hazard and I don't think a pup would attracted to bleach anyway. Also check his butt and keep it clean in case he tries to lick the area to clean himself. Otherwise, he might keep reinfecting himself.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Glad to read that the vet doesn't think it's parvo. But you should use caution when cleaning up after the puppy. Some forms of coccidia are zoonotic (i.e., can be transmitted to humans), so use disposable gloves during cleanup of the yard _and _the puppy, and throw them away --- outside. And, wash your hands! In addition to bleaching areas where he poops, as Chuck suggests, I'd also disinfect his bedding, crate, toys, feeding pans, etc. (Just wash in hot soapy water). 

I'd also use baby/puppy wipes to clean his anus every time he comes back after pooping. Might as well set up a "cleaning station" at the door where he comes in so that he steps directly onto an old towel and is held there while you quickly clean paws and butt. Towels can then be laundered (with bleach solution) after each use. Enclose the used wipes and gloves in a plastic bag and dispose of them outside immediately. 

BTW, this is great fun to do, with a brand new wiggly puppy, in the rain, snow and cold. Ask me how I know this...LOL.

Welcome to the world of dogs and puppies!


----------



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

Well i just gave him his meds and he threw it all up 2 minutes later..ugh. I called the vet back. He asked me if had anything to eat. I said no not since the little bits of food he had this morning. He said wait a couple hours, feed him and then give him the meds thats maybe he threw up due to an empty stomach. If things get worse tonight to go to the 24 animal hospital. Ugh I am so frustrated!!!! My poor little guy. I just want him to feel better! Plus the expenses are adding up...its really frustrating.


----------



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

Aly said:


> Glad to read that the vet doesn't think it's parvo. But you should use caution when cleaning up after the puppy. Some forms of coccidia are zoonotic (i.e., can be transmitted to humans), so use disposable gloves during cleanup of the yard _and _the puppy, and throw them away --- outside. And, wash your hands! In addition to bleaching areas where he poops, as Chuck suggests, I'd also disinfect his bedding, crate, toys, feeding pans, etc. (Just wash in hot soapy water).
> 
> I'd also use baby/puppy wipes to clean his anus every time he comes back after pooping. Might as well set up a "cleaning station" at the door where he comes in so that he steps directly onto an old towel and is held there while you quickly clean paws and butt. Towels can then be laundered (with bleach solution) after each use. Enclose the used wipes and gloves in a plastic bag and dispose of them outside immediately.
> 
> ...



I just put some stuff in the laundry to clean that I know he has touched. And I am currently cleaning everything else. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Soakette said:


> Well i just gave him his meds and he threw it all up 2 minutes later..ugh. I called the vet back. He asked me if had anything to eat. I said no not since the little bits of food he had this morning. He said wait a couple hours, feed him and then give him the meds thats maybe he threw up due to an empty stomach. If things get worse tonight to go to the 24 animal hospital. Ugh I am so frustrated!!!! My poor little guy. I just want him to feel better! Plus the expenses are adding up...its really frustrating.


I'm sure it is, sorry you're going through this. I'd call the vet back and ask what OTC nausea meds are _safe _to give a young puppy (e.g., pepcid). You also could try a small piece (1/2 teaspoon sized) of dried ginger or, say, a teaspoonful of canned pumpkin puree (NOT pumpkin pie mix!). Either of those should be given approx. 15 minutes before feeding and medication. I also might give small amounts of what I call chicken mush (i.e., poached and shredded boneless, skinless chicken with no seasonings, boiled rice [you can cook the chicken and rice together in the same pot], canned pumpkin puree and maybe a little cottage cheese). Easy to digest and the smell often gets the digestive juices going. 

I'd also consider shooting the breeder an email to let him know what's going on with the puppy; you've not had him that long have you?

Good luck!


----------



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

Aly said:


> I'm sure it is, sorry you're going through this. I'd call the vet back and ask what OTC nausea meds are _safe _to give a young puppy (e.g., pepcid). You also could try a small piece (1/2 teaspoon sized) of dried ginger or, say, a teaspoonful of canned pumpkin puree (NOT pumpkin pie mix!). Either of those should be given approx. 15 minutes before feeding and medication. I also might give small amounts of what I call chicken mush (i.e., poached and shredded boneless, skinless chicken with no seasonings, boiled rice [you can cook the chicken and rice together in the same pot], canned pumpkin puree and maybe a little cottage cheese). Easy to digest and the smell often gets the digestive juices going.
> 
> I'd also consider shooting the breeder an email to let him know what's going on with the puppy; you've not had him that long have you?
> 
> Good luck!


I have given him pumpkin puree this morning, ill try again in an hour or so when I feed him. I have only had him since Saturday. I am really pissed. I dont even know how to go about writing that email. What if the breeder says well it the parasite probably came from me? Ugh. I kinda want some money back. I paid 2k for him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Coccidia is in the soil. Every where. What does your contract say? Normally you have 72 hours to take them to the vet.


----------



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

```

```



Jax08 said:


> Coccidia is in the soil. Every where. What does your contract say? Normally you have 72 hours to take them to the vet.


Theres no time frame in the contract to get him to see a vet. He just told us to call a vet around 10 weeks to get his second shot. I just phoned the breeder. He said as long as he is drinking and theres no blood in the stool he will be fine. He said his litter mates are doing fine. He also told me to take some bread and soak the medicine in it to see if he can keep it down that way, or give him the medicine and the give him some bread to soak it up.


----------



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

Well I got him to eat. At first he did it on his own take a few bites and then I had to feed him by hand. It was the only way he would take it. I at least got him to eat half his bowl. I gave him his meds as well which thank heavens hasnt come back up. He also has a lot of energy and is playing again. He even wanted to run when I took him outside to potty. I just gave him the other half of his bowl and he ate it at first and again I had to feed him by hand. I know I shouldnt do that but If its the only way I can get him to eat then I gotta do it. He only had one can of food today (he suppose to eat 3). I hope tomorrow he can get more down (on his own) and the diarrhea will clear up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about how he's getting the food in him as long as he is getting it. How well is he drinking?


----------



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> I wouldn't worry about how he's getting the food in him as long as he is getting it. How well is he drinking?


He has no issues drinking. He has been drinking quite a bit actually.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Increased appetite is always a good sign. So is the fluid intake. I agree that there is nothing wrong with hand feeding a sick pup. Several smaller meals might be the way to go.


----------



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

Just an update on Caius. He is doing a lot better. After I fed him last night he was very energetic and playful. He also started sleeping in his regular spot near us instead of at the back door (where we take him out). He also devoured his food this morning. I am very impressed with my vet as well. He called me first thing this morning to see how Caius is doing. He is pleased to hear he is eating, drinking and being playful. He told me to feed him in small amounts throughout the day which I have been doing. Caius also had a bowel movement which was NOT diarrhea! YAY! It wasnt hard stool tho, it was soft and in shape of stool which is better than diarrhea so lets hope it gets better. As I am writing this he is going nuts playing with his toys and getting into trouble which I am happy to see. Thanks for all your adivce and support! If anything changes I will update.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Glad to hear it. Coccidia is not that uncommon in pups and can take a while to clear up, but usually the pup makes a full recovery.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Increased appetite is always a good sign. So is the fluid intake. I agree that there is nothing wrong with hand feeding a sick pup. Several smaller meals might be the way to go.


Or a very sick adult, come to that. One of mine developed a sudden onset, very bad case of pneumonia and was at the vet$ for a week. Wouldn't eat at all which can be dangerous for a dog that sick. So, three times a day, I went to the vet, sat on the floor and fed him by hand for 30 minutes at a time. He recovered, thankfully. The point is, OP, you do what you have to do.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Soakette said:


> Just an update on Caius. He is doing a lot better. After I fed him last night he was very energetic and playful. He also started sleeping in his regular spot near us instead of at the back door (where we take him out). He also devoured his food this morning. I am very impressed with my vet as well. He called me first thing this morning to see how Caius is doing. He is pleased to hear he is eating, drinking and being playful. He told me to feed him in small amounts throughout the day which I have been doing. Caius also had a bowel movement which was NOT diarrhea! YAY! It wasnt hard stool tho, it was soft and in shape of stool which is better than diarrhea so lets hope it gets better. As I am writing this he is going nuts playing with his toys and getting into trouble which I am happy to see. Thanks for all your adivce and support! If anything changes I will update.


What a good post to read! Kudos to you for intervening so quickly with Caius and kudos to your vet for his good care and concern, as well. Puppies are so little, and in some ways so fragile, that they can go down quickly. That's why prompt action often is necessary. On the other hand, puppies also can be quite resilient, so it's a fine (if heart-stopping) balance. 

Keep in mind that his system is actively recovering, so you may need to enforce Quiet Time rules until he recovers. Consider crating him for brief naps throughout the day more frequently than you might have done otherwise. Sometimes puppies are so excited to feel better that they race around, stress the system, and have a touch of a setback. Like young children, puppies don't know when they need naps, so we have to create extra rest periods. Then too, you could probably use the nap time yourself. 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

Aly said:


> What a good post to read! Kudos to you for intervening so quickly with Caius and kudos to your vet for his good care and concern, as well. Puppies are so little, and in some ways so fragile, that they can go down quickly. That's why prompt action often is necessary. On the other hand, puppies also can be quite resilient, so it's a fine (if heart-stopping) balance.
> 
> Keep in mind that his system is actively recovering, so you may need to enforce Quiet Time rules until he recovers. Consider crating him for brief naps throughout the day more frequently than you might have done otherwise. Sometimes puppies are so excited to feel better that they race around, stress the system, and have a touch of a setback. Like young children, puppies don't know when they need naps, so we have to create extra rest periods. Then too, you could probably use the nap time yourself.
> 
> Thanks for the update!


Thanks for the advice about quiet time. He is currently in his crate sleeping. We dont really crate him unless its bedtime or we are out so I will try to do it more until he is fully recovered. I will try to make him take it easy.


----------

